# what trail cam to buy



## roggowj (Sep 15, 2005)

hi there i am wondering what trail cam io should buy would like to keep it under 120 dollars iof i could. please let me in on your info


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They had a couple of moultree digitals in Wally World for $49 ($99 regular)the other day in GF.


----------

